# Gauge trim panelwith round gauge in corners,



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

A while back someone was going to make the speedo/etc trim panel that had a round hole in each corner fpr possible gauges and removed the gas door button. i was really looking forward to purchase. Any one know what happened/ are they making them! Thanks


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Check on ls1gto.com. There is a member there who makes carbon fiber pieces for our car, and one of the things made was exactly what you are talking about, just one gauge on the right side only.

Carbon Fiber Gauge Instrument Cluster / Pod - another stop to pipe dreams!  - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------

